
Startup School 2019 – A Few Notes - karimaliz
https://karimaliz.com/2019/07/27/startup-school-2019-notes/
======
streetcat1
So, when you ask users with no product at hand they will always be supportive.
Only when you ask for money you get the real response. So, if you can get pre
order, sure. If you cannot you are wasting your time.

